# New Zealand Summary



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Spent 16 days total on both the north and south islands, with probably 60% of that dedicated to hunting, and the remainder doing tourist stuff. Put simply, it was the trip of a lifetime, which is good because I'll not likely be able to afford another one. Overall, took six animals including a 426" Red Stag, Rusa Stag, Feral Goat and Arapawa mountain ram on the north island. Then flew to the south island for 5 days to hunt Himalayan Tahr and Chamois. The only animal I didn't get was a fallow deer on the north island, but I did have a shot and clean miss at 300 yards. Was able to bring my family along on the trip and created some outstanding memories as a result. I am seriously considering moving to the south island of New Zealand upon my retirement.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Congrats on a great trip to a very unique destination. Did a similiar trip twice about 20 years ago with Shane Quinn.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Pretty wild. Did you take a helicopter to get to the game on the South Island?


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

lreigler said:


> Pretty wild. Did you take a helicopter to get to the game on the South Island?


Yes


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Africa, south America, Alaska,...….I am far and away more envious of your New Zealand hunt than any other. 

Did you get a chance to wet a line for one of those monster trout the country is know for? FM


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> Did you get a chance to wet a line for one of those monster trout the country is know for? FM


Unfortunately no. Couple of reasons. First, I thought it best to use the time to spend with the family and second, it's winter there now and honestly not peak dry fly season.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Very cool, what outfit did you use?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

SWMbruiser said:


> Very cool, what outfit did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Kuranui Outfitters


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Very cool! Thanks for the write-up. That Rusa Deer is so cool looking. Congrats on the success. Did you get to enjoy the wild game that you were able harvest? I know that a lot of it gets sold at market as domesticated game.


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

MallardMaster said:


> Very cool! Thanks for the write-up. That Rusa Deer is so cool looking. Congrats on the success. Did you get to enjoy the wild game that you were able harvest? I know that a lot of it gets sold at market as domesticated game.


We ate venison every single day there, mostly red but some Rusa as well. Deer farming for food is a huge industry there, darn near equal to beef.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Most of my jealousy is aimed at your alpine animals  That is a giant Rusa, looks like an elk and a sika deer. I didnt know what a Rusa was until Jim Shockey hunted them in papa new guinea a couple years ago. Congrats on a great trip and thanks for sharing!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on the successful trip. Beautiful animals and beautiful pictures!!! Awesome scenery.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like an awesome place, congrats on a beautiful trip!


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!

Congrats on a great trip!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome Tom. Beautiful pictures. Hunts I can only imagine. I have a rich sister that lives in Sydney...so maybe there is a glimmer of hope...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Stunning beauty, both the animals and the geography. 

Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome animals and scenery pics! Congrats!!!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Which outfitter did you use? I am in the process of booking a chamois/tahr hunt with James Cagney for June 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

steelyspeed said:


> Which outfitter did you use? I am in the process of booking a chamois/tahr hunt with James Cagney for June
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Kuranui Outfitters


----------

